# [chroot] : Exec format error (resolu)

## pepit

Bonjour,

Oui, oui, je sait, j'essaie d'installer gentoo sur un système 64 bit à partir de minimal 32....

Sauf que après recherche sur le net,j'ai gravé système rescue cd et démarré en mode 64 bit et j'ais toujours ce message d'erreur   :Shocked: 

C'est grave docteur?Last edited by pepit on Fri Dec 20, 2013 3:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Quelle est l'erreur complète ?

Je n'ai pas très bien compris : tu veux lancer un chroot 32 bits dans un environnement 64 bits ? dans ce cas, tu dois vérifier que le noyau hôte supporte le format 32 bits, et que tu as bien fait 

```
linux32 chroot ...
```

----------

## pepit

Oui, j'avais pas vu que le titre trop long est tronqué : 

Je tape : root@sysresccd /mnt/gentoo % "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash"

j'obtiens: "failed to run command ‘/bin/bash’: Exec format error"

En fait je veux juste installer gentoo par le moyen le plus simple possible.

J'ai donc repris mon liveCD minimal utilisé avec succès sur d'autre PC et au moment de "chrooter" j'ai le message ci-dessus.

Après une recherche sur le net, un de tes messages en anglais m'apprend qu'il faut sur une architecture 64bits, installer avec un noyau dédié.

Le PC en question est bien en 64bits donc, en élève discipliné, je me grave la dernière version d'un cd  "systeme rescue" et redemarre le pc en mode "rescue64". Et au moment de "chrooter" je reçois exactement le même message.

Ayant peur de m'être trompé, je recommence une fois après avoir cherché en vain une autre explication : Même résultat.

Aurai-je oublié quelque chose de vital?

----------

## xaviermiller

Prends SystemRescueCD, tu auras moins de soucis qu'avec le LiveCD de Gentoo.

----------

## pepit

C'est ce que j'ai fait, je le dit ici :

 *pepit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le PC en question est bien en 64bits donc, en élève discipliné, je me grave la dernière version d'un cd  "systeme rescue" et redemarre le pc en mode "rescue64". Et au moment de "chrooter" je reçois exactement le même message.
> 
> 

 

----------

## xaviermiller

Quel stage as-tu téléchargé ? Est-ce bien un AMD64 et pas IA64 (pour processeurs Itanium, très rares) ?

Que dit

```
file /mnt/gentoo/bin/bash
```

?

----------

## pepit

Non, ce n'est pas un amd, c'est un intel à 2 ou  4 coeurs, j'ai du mettre ia64.

Comment être sur du stage installé vu que je l'ai fait il y a plus d'un mois?

----------

## xaviermiller

IA64, ce n'est pas pour du PC Intel 64 bits !!!! IA64, c'est pour Itanium, un processeur pour serveurs, qui n'est presque pas utilisé.

Il faut prendre AMD64, même pour des intel !

----------

## pepit

Comment être sur de ce que j'ai mis, je m'en rappelle plus et je voudrai pas tout refaire pour rien?

----------

## pepit

Je crois que j'ai trouvé :

"ls usr" me donne entre-autre ce répertoire : "ia64-unknown-linux-gnu"

alors que dans le live cd j'ai à la place: "i486-pc-linux-gnu"

Pas de doute et bien vu Xavier, je réquépépète depuis le début...

Merci, vraiment nul moi!

----------

## xaviermiller

Et 

```
file /bin/bash
```

 aurait donné "ELF IA64" au lieu de "ELF x86_64"  :Wink: 

----------

